# Horse rescue in Italy



## Lucie Storrs

Just wanted to introduce myself and mention our animal rescue efforts here in Italy. I'm Lucie and have been living near Arezzo for the past 2.5 years with my partner Peter. We are loving it and have not regretted our move from the UK for one minute...

We live on an old farm which had been abandoned for many years, it's been a struggle extricating it from the brambles but we are finally winning! The farm is also home to 14 rescue cats plus various strays which pass through from time to time, as well as three elderly rescue horses saved from slaughter (which I adopted from the horse rescue group alture.net if anyone else would like to do something similar, do ask me if you have any questions about it). 

Which brings me onto something else, which I hope it's OK to tell you here...

Last winter the cost of hay was almost too much to cope with, we had 5 rescue horses at that point. And they get through so much hay... Anyway, two went off to other foster homes but it did make me realise that I had to do SOMETHING to bring in more funds to support the animals. So a few weeks ago I launched a website called Let's Learn Italian Online (see the link at the bottom of this post). Any profits from the site will go towards helping to support our rescue animals and keeping them in hay and cat biscuits.

Please do take a look and help me to get the word out if you know anyone who might be interested in learning Italian. There's a free 6-day course you can follow on the site too, so there's no need to pay anything. Thanks for reading!

Lucie (and her four-legged family)


----------



## atemis

Lucie Storrs said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself and mention our animal rescue efforts here in Italy. I'm Lucie and have been living near Arezzo for the past 2.5 years with my partner Peter. We are loving it and have not regretted our move from the UK for one minute...
> 
> We live on an old farm which had been abandoned for many years, it's been a struggle extricating it from the brambles but we are finally winning! The farm is also home to 14 rescue cats plus various strays which pass through from time to time, as well as three elderly rescue horses saved from slaughter (which I adopted from the horse rescue group alture.net if anyone else would like to do something similar, do ask me if you have any questions about it).
> 
> Which brings me onto something else, which I hope it's OK to tell you here...
> 
> Last winter the cost of hay was almost too much to cope with, we had 5 rescue horses at that point. And they get through so much hay... Anyway, two went off to other foster homes but it did make me realise that I had to do SOMETHING to bring in more funds to support the animals. So a few weeks ago I launched a website called Let's Learn Italian Online (see the link at the bottom of this post). Any profits from the site will go towards helping to support our rescue animals and keeping them in hay and cat biscuits.
> 
> Please do take a look and help me to get the word out if you know anyone who might be interested in learning Italian. There's a free 6-day course you can follow on the site too, so there's no need to pay anything. Thanks for reading!
> 
> Lucie (and her four-legged family)


Hi Lucy, I've just read your thread...it's always nice to read about someone who's done something so positive, you read so many negative things these days, so well done to you and your man!! Horses are a passion of mine, but I know they can be walking vets bills and eat you out of house and home!! I used to compete and train the gorgeous beasts years ago. We have 3 rescued Jack Russells (always get rescue pets, there are so many who need homes) which we bought with us to Tuscany 7 weeks ago, we are managing a luxury holiday villa and 2 semi-detached cottages in 96 acres of mixed land near Gambassi Terme, not a million miles form you. Have you been in Italy long? what made you move here? our new home is quite isolated, so there's not been much of an opportunity to make friends yet - we are a right pair of billy no mates!! lol


----------



## Lucie Storrs

Hi there, thanks for your encouragement. Horses are indeed very expensive - mine are almost 30 years old but they still motor through hay like anything! I set up the site in my forum signature to bring in some much-needed funds for them. Not really working so far but I guess these things take time...

We've been here almost three years now and love it. We're not too isolated and have made some good friends. Got fed up with English 'summers' and felt like a big adventure! Have not regretted the move for one minute. Hope your experience of Italy is as happy!

Best,
Lucie


----------



## Buskitten

Hi Lucie,
How inspiring to hear about the work you are doing! 
My partner and I have a little hut near Lago Trasimeno, which we love! Our dream is also to live there permanently, one day.
I am interested in your courses, so I'll have a good look at your site this evening - late for work now!
Best Wishes,
Liz


----------



## Lucie Storrs

Thank you Liz! We love Lago Trasimeno too! Looked at a few houses round there also, it's a great place to be.

Have a lovely day,
Lucie


----------



## atemis

Lucie Storrs said:


> Hi there, thanks for your encouragement. Horses are indeed very expensive - mine are almost 30 years old but they still motor through hay like anything! I set up the site in my forum signature to bring in some much-needed funds for them. Not really working so far but I guess these things take time...
> 
> We've been here almost three years now and love it. We're not too isolated and have made some good friends. Got fed up with English 'summers' and felt like a big adventure! Have not regretted the move for one minute. Hope your experience of Italy is as happy!
> 
> Best,
> Lucie


hi Lucie, thanks for reply!! Any horse that reaches that age must be much loved!! many people have their's put down before they reach that age because of the expense/incapacity. I've lost 3 that way, before 20, medical reasons unfortuantely. We are in Gambassi Terme, near San Gimignano, it's really pretty here but my husband's not that keen, we travelled Morocco right down thru Atlas mountains to Mauritanian border last Sept and he would have liked to settle there I think, but there's very little well paid work and they would probably have eaten our well fed dogs - I'm not joking either!! We love adventures too, have you travelled anywhere else exciting?


----------



## Lucie Storrs

Hi there, hopefully it will grow on your husband. I was lucky, mine didn't need any persuading. In my earlier years I did travel all over the place, but now I prefer having a home base. The horses are indeed much loved and I am proud to be able to have given them a peaceful retirement after years of hard work on their part which I don't think was always appreciated by their former owners


----------



## atemis

*where did u rescue your horses from?*



Lucie Storrs said:


> Hi there, hopefully it will grow on your husband. I was lucky, mine didn't need any persuading. In my earlier years I did travel all over the place, but now I prefer having a home base. The horses are indeed much loved and I am proud to be able to have given them a peaceful retirement after years of hard work on their part which I don't think was always appreciated by their former owners


we haven't travelled as much as we would like to have, but been to a fair few places. one thing that stands out above all else is the detachment many europeans have for their animals, and in Muslim countries like Morocco is't even worse!! I was stared at in amazement when I gave some water and biscuits to a dog at a garage in the w. Sahara....but then again many of the people are so poor they don't understand why we keep pets that don't work! the donkeys ae in good nick, until they can no longer work, then they are turned away, literally, into the wilderness to fend for themselves....I've seen some awful endings for some of them.

where did your horses come from? what type are they? any pics of your place? were they rescued from farms, a market or the knackers? I was once given a horse in a right state. COPD etc, 6 months of good food, Ventipulmin and TLC and he was winning county standard shows, but he was exceptionally well bred- just fell into the wrong hands before I got him, he was a wonderful gentle creature. we also got a couple of ponies for my daughter from people who didn;t want them anymore, so sometimes its a bonus for people who can't afford to buy. 
One big improvement was the ban on live export of horses for meat from the UK, that was a long time coming.
Anyway, waffle waffle, spect you are busy, but thanks for your reply, hope u get time to reply. :clap2: S


----------



## Lucie Storrs

Hi there, the horses came from ALTURE.NET, saved from slaughter. Two thoroughbreds and an Anglo-Araby type, they have been worked hard and not always treated well and it is a great feeling to be able to give them a peaceful retirement. They have wonderful natures and are always pleased to see us even if we don't happen to have any carrots on us. I am still working my socks off trying to bring in some funds. If you friend me on Facebook you can see photos  Also on the site in my signature, there are a couple of photos on the About page.

Take care!
Lucie


----------



## atemis

Lucie Storrs said:


> Hi there, the horses came from ALTURE.NET, saved from slaughter. Two thoroughbreds and an Anglo-Araby type, they have been worked hard and not always treated well and it is a great feeling to be able to give them a peaceful retirement. They have wonderful natures and are always pleased to see us even if we don't happen to have any carrots on us. I am still working my socks off trying to bring in some funds. If you friend me on Facebook you can see photos  Also on the site in my signature, there are a couple of photos on the About page.
> 
> Take care!
> Lucie


Hi Lucie, I shall indeed facebook you!! thanks. This Italian course you offer, I followed the link at the bottom of your message but not sure if that's your Italian course? can u send me your link on FB when you've accepted me onto your page. ta, might as well learn through you!! Tried books etc on my own, which is fine for everyday stuff, but I have to deal with plumbers, electricians etc and need to master more explicint language specially as they don't seem to have alot of words we use in England e.g. very difficult to explain 5mm chipboard to the builder, it's called OBE here I think.

Look forward to seeing your horse pics on FB, take care S 











!!


----------



## Lucie Storrs

atemis said:


> Hi Lucie, I shall indeed facebook you!! thanks. This Italian course you offer, I followed the link at the bottom of your message but not sure if that's your Italian course? can u send me your link on FB when you've accepted me onto your page. ta, might as well learn through you!! Tried books etc on my own, which is fine for everyday stuff, but I have to deal with plumbers, electricians etc and need to master more explicint language specially as they don't seem to have alot of words we use in England e.g. very difficult to explain 5mm chipboard to the builder, it's called OBE here I think.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your horse pics on FB, take care S !!


Thanks hon, the direct link to the course is:
Learn to speak Italian like a Rocket with Rocket Italian Premium

Speak soon on FB,
Lucie


----------



## Tracyd

Hi Lucie,
I also live in Tuscany and would like to offer a home to a small horse or pony, we currently have two falabellas. However I'm finding the website quite difficult to follow, I don't think my Italian is quite up to it : ).
Where are they based? and How does it work and do they have more horses than those that are online.
Any information you have I would be gratefull
Thanks Tracy


----------



## Lucie Storrs

Tracyd said:


> Hi Lucie,
> I also live in Tuscany and would like to offer a home to a small horse or pony, we currently have two falabellas. However I'm finding the website quite difficult to follow, I don't think my Italian is quite up to it : ).
> Where are they based? and How does it work and do they have more horses than those that are online.
> Any information you have I would be gratefull
> Thanks Tracy


Hi Tracy, it would be great if you could give a pony or horse a loving home. The horses are generally all up on the site (APPELLI CAVALLI | ALTURE.NET), although it is always worth asking if they know of others at that time - they do speak some English if you make an enquiry through the site and say what you are looking for. The horses on the site are up for adoption. The procedure is that someone would come to visit your home (could even be me, depends where in Tuscany you live) to check that you can offer good care to the prospective horse or pony. Then you would need to fill in the adoption form which basically prohibits you from using the horse for breeding, commercial purposes, competitions etc. Can't remember exactly what it says now but I think you can download it on the site somewhere to check it. The horse or pony would then be brought to you - you do not pay for the horse but you may well have to pay for transport to get it to you. This is because the site is run by individuals and relies solely on donations so they don't have any spare funds... The horse or pony would always remain the property of Alture (to prevent it being sold for slaughter) but in all other respects it is yours and you would be responsible for its maintenance, food, vet bills etc.

The site is based in Piedmont but offers horses in need all over the country, it is not a rescue centre in itself.

Another source of "free" horses (no such thing as a free horse, as I'm sure you know they can be pretty expensive to keep) is here:
APPELLI CAVALLI | ALTURE.NET

Let me know if I can help further.

Kind regards,
Lucie


----------



## Tracyd

Hi, Thank you Lucie for all the info, we will definately keep that in mind and will be contacting the centre in the near future.
Tracy


----------

